# فــي المانيا تـقـبـع اكـثـر مــن 5000 ســـيــارة في مبنى واحد !!



## العرندس (6 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

تحية طيبة وعطرة للجميع .. وبعد 

المانيا .. قلب الحدث !!

مرة أخرى .. نصطدم بالفرق بين واقعنا وواقعهم الهندسي !! 

سلطوا الضوء على مشكلة وهي : - 

إزدحام مروري في مواقف السيارت مع قلة مواقف السيارات المتوفرة !! 

الحل : - 

لم يفكروا في الحل بحد ذاته .. كما فكروا في الابداع في حل المشكلة !!

فكروا .. ثم خططوا .. ثم عملوا .. فابدعوا .. فقاموا ببناء موقف سيارات !!

- يركن فيه البعض سياراتهم .. ضمن 5000 سيارة أخرى !!

- ويزوره البعض للإطلاع على التكنولوجيا المتطورة !! والحدث الأول من نوعه في العالم !!

- ونقف نحن .. نتفرج على ذكائهم الذي ضرب الآفاق !! ونكتب عنهم في المنتديات !!

وذلك عقب انتهاءهم من المشروع .. وفي غضون ابتداءهم في مشروع آخر لا نعلم عنه شيئا .. 

أترككم الآن مع الصورة !! 







كل ما عليك .. 

هو الدخول بسيارتك إلى سطح مبنى مواقف السيارات هذا .. 

تستلم بطاقة خاصة .. تحتفظ بها لحين خروجك .. حتى تتمكن من استخراج سيارتك !!

والذي يقوم بالخدمة هو الرافع الميكانيكي .. 

يتضح من الصورة بأنه .. 

يدور لــ 360 درجة !! 

ولديه قوة رفع هائلة !! تتناسب مع مختلف اوزان السيارات !!

الأمر العجيب .. بأن خروج سيارتك .. لن يحتاج إلا لبضعة ثواني !! بعد إدخالك البطاقة في الجهاز الآلي !! ليتعرف على رقم سيارتك !!

دون الحاجة إلى التأشير باليد من النافذة .. واستخدام الضوء الأمامي العالي .. أو حتى (( البوق )) !!

بقي أن أقول .. 

بأن هذه التكنولوجيا .. وصلت وطبقت حديثا في دبي .. (( شاهدت ذلك على شاشة التلفاز في برنامج علمي على قناة العقارية )) 

ولكن هناك اختلافان : - 

الأول : - ليس بهذه الضخامة .. أي لا يتسع لهذا العدد من السيارات كما في المانيا .. 

الثاني : - انه كان فوق سطح الارض .. بعكس الذي في المانيا .. حيث تعتبر الميزة في استغلال باطن الأرض .. 

ولكنه .. بنفس طريقة العمل .. 


عقبال باقي دول العالم العربي .. 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ملاحظة : افتقر إلى الأسم العلمي لهذا المبنى وهذه التكنولوجيا .. لذا لم استطع ان اجد الكثير من الصور !! واضمنها في الموضوع كعادتي !! 

أرجو المساعدة ممن لديه معلومات .. حتى يظهر الموضوع بشكل افضل !!

هذه تحيات العرندس .. 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## AHMAD_EMAD (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*اوعي تزعل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

اخي الفاضل جزاك الله خيرا 

وهذا الذي تحدثت فيه من قبل وزعل بعض الأخوة وللاسف هذا يحدث عندنا وفي اكبر المؤسسات الصحفية كانهم يكلون جهال لا يجدون العلم الا لديهم

الأخ الفاضل اكيد لم يجد الصورة فابتكر المقال اكيد وجده في مكان ما و نقله للافادة 

أخي الفاضل 

هذا المبني يوجد في مدينة ( فولكس فاجن ) الصناعية بألمانيا وإذا دققتم في الصورة يمكنكم اكتشاف ذلك أن جميع السيارات Vw

إن شاء الله احاول اجيبلكم معلومات عن مدينة Vw ومساحتها وطول القطار المار بها وكل الأقسام خصوصا هذا المبني وما يقدم للزائرين بها

ده مش وعد علشان انا وعدت قبل كده ولم اوف بوعدي ولكن والله مش بايدي و انا بجهز اللي وعدت بيه

نسألكم جميعا الدعاء


----------



## العرندس (6 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الأخ الكريم .. أحمد عماد 

أهلا وسهلا بك .. الموضوع ليس منقول بحد ذاته .. 

الصورة وصلتني من دون تعليق .. وانا شاهدت هذه التكنولوجيا بأم عيني على شاشة التلفاز في دبي 

كما أوضحت .. ولو كان الموضوع منقولا لكنت قد أشرت لذلك .. 

بصراحة .. لا أستطيع رؤية علامة السيارات .. أما إن كنت تقصد من الشكل الخارجي .. 

فلست بمهندس في شركة فولكس واجن .. 

بإنتظار .. مايثبت أن هذا الإبداع في المانيا .. وليس بمستغرب عليها .. 

حتى نقوم بتعديل المعلومات .. للأمانة العلمية 

المهم انه ليس عند العرب .. 

المقال من كتابتي وليس بمنقول .. والصورة وصلتني عبر البريد بدون اي تعليق .. سوى موقف في اليابان يتسع لــ 5000 سيارة .. 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## AHMAD_EMAD (6 نوفمبر 2006)

أخي الفاضل اشكرك علي رحابة صدرك وتحريك الدقة واخر سطر في ردك اثثر في الكثير فعلا ليس عند العرب العرب قد ينفقون اضعاف ثمنه علي مهرجان أغنية او للتباهي في المزدات وشراء تذكارات ليس إلا ليقال فلان اشتري بكذا رحماك يا ربي بنا 

أنا بحثت علي استعجال ويمكن البحث علي مهل ماعطائنا نحن المعلومات عن vw glass factory

وهذا الرابط به بعض المعلومات عنه www.vwsites.com/news/glass_vw_factory.php

وهذه صورة له من الخارج


----------



## AHMAD_EMAD (6 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## islam2a (7 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع جميل جدا
شكرا لك على الموضوع والمعلومات الرائعة


----------



## العرندس (7 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخي الكريم .. احمد عماد .. اشكرك جزيل الشكر 

ولكن مازال هناك اشكال 

فما ذكرته Volkswagen's Glass Automobile Factory

وهو مصنع شفاف فوق سطح الارض لصناعة سيارات فولكس واجن .. 

وما نتحدث عنه .. هو موقف سيارات .. في باطن الأرض 

اذا كان ماذكرته صحيحا .. فهذا الموقف خاص لتصنيع السيارات .. وليس للعامة !!

لي عودة بعد بحث طويل بإذن الله !!


----------



## AHMAD_EMAD (7 نوفمبر 2006)

يا سيدي الفاضل المبني الذي تتحدث عنه هو نفسه ذلك المبني الدائري من الخارج 

وفي انتظار معلومات منك عن هذا الصرح


----------



## alking22 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

في نتظار معلومات اكثر


----------



## عبدالعزيز الظفيري (9 نوفمبر 2006)

أخي الحبيب العرندس مجهود طيب تشكر عليه .

فبارك الله مسعاك .


----------



## AHMAD_EMAD (15 نوفمبر 2006)

*جاءني الاتي*

السلام عليكم جميعا

جاءني forward من أحد الأصدقاء غالبا جاء اليه من احد النتديات بعد عدد لا بأس به من الـ forwards
وبه الصورة التالية


----------



## العرندس (16 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

التحري أمر مهم .. لمن أراد المعلومة المفيدة !!

لك جزيل الشكر أخي أحمد عماد .. على هذه المعلومة .. جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك !!

ملاحظة : - تم تعديل الموضوع وفقا لصحة المعلومة .. 

دمت بحفظ الله ورعايته 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## aejis (16 نوفمبر 2006)

اشي رائع جدا
أكيد اللي في دبي اللي قامة بالأشراف عليه وتصميمه همة أجانب مش عرب 
صح ولا لأ


----------



## faaady (16 نوفمبر 2006)

سؤال سؤال يا اخوان..
هل المشروع بهذه الصعوبة انه مهندسين الستركشر و المكاين ما بيقدرو يصنعوه في الدول العربية؟ 
ولا هو راس المال المصيبة؟؟


----------



## AHMAD_EMAD (16 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخوة الأفاضل هذا المبني ليس موقف للسيارات ولا يمكن لأحد ان يضع به سيارته 
إنه يعتبر مخزن في مصنع Vw في ألمانيا ومصنع Vw من أكبر المصانع بألمانيا لدرجة ان به قطار داخلي ومقسم لعدة اقسام منفصلة منها مكان للزوار والذي به هذا البرج وفي الغالب هذا البرج بني علي سبيل التباهي وليس توفيرا للمساحة


----------



## تويكس (17 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكر الاخوه المهندسين لطرح هذا الموضوع
ولكني ارى دخان اسود حوالين الموضوع وكان حتنشب حرب في صحة الموضوع وتسميته.
احنى ما راح نختلف في التسمية.... اهم شئ اننا شفنا فكره جديدة و انشالله راح نعمل فكره اكبر منها
وخلوكم من ×××××××× وخلونا نبني الوطن يا مهندسين

_______________________


ليس هناك أكثر من التعاون البناء .. للحصول على التسمية الصحيحة .. وذلك للحصول على المزيد من المعلومات .. الصورة وحدها لاتكفي .. وكنت قد ذكرت أن هذا المبنى في اليابان وهو للمواقف العامة .. ولكن المهندس القدير احمد عماد .. اثبت لنا بأن هذا المبنى في المانيا .. وهو لشركة فولكس واجن !!

العرندس .. مشرف قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية


----------



## amirhelmy (17 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا الموضوع


----------



## العرندس (18 نوفمبر 2006)

حياك الله .. أمير حلمي


----------



## AHMAD_EMAD (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*بارك الله فيك*

أنا كل رد كنت بفكر كتير قبل ما اكتبه خوفا من زعل الأخ العرندس والذي تبين لي فيما بعد مدي رحابة صدره وروحه الطيبة 

دلوقت خايف بس علي زعل الناس اللي قلتلهم هاشرح لكم السيارة من الأول بس يعلم الله الظروف اللي أنا كنت فيها وأنا عند وعدي إن شاء الله تعالي وربنا ييسر بمساعدة الأخ العرندس نستطبع ان ننجز هذا الموضوع 

افتقد أخي في الله ( محب الله ورسوله)


----------



## وسيع الخاطر (19 نوفمبر 2006)

المشروع للعرض وللغرض السياحي اكثر من ما هو تطبيقي وعملي مفيد

فلن اضع عربتي ضمن الاف السيارات واتوقع ان احصل على السياره في ثواني

فإذا كانت الرافعه ترتفع وتنزل بمعدل خمس دقائق مع اهمال رجوع السياره للخلف

وكان قبلي عشر عربات فقط لستغرق وقت نزول عربتي قرابة الساعه .. مالفائدة؟

ماذا لو كان قبلي ألف سياره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مشروع هندسي هائل وضخم مع غباء مسبق نتيجة الغرور


----------



## casper_100 (23 نوفمبر 2006)

عموما الف شكر ليكو انتو الاتنين العرندس واحمد عماد و احييكو على راحبة صدركم


----------



## minajim (24 نوفمبر 2006)

اخواني التسمية لهذا المبني هي automatic car parking system وذلك لاني اريد بعون الله وعونكم ان اعمل تصميم لهذا المبني وساعمل ماكيت صغير عنه وهو مشروع تخرجي وقد فرحت جدا عندما رايتكم تتحدثون عنه فارجوا مساعدتكم في هذا التصميم ولكني لم اره علي الموقع الذي امدنا به احمد عماد بل في موقع اخر..http://www.trevipark.co.uk/after-intro.html


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (24 نوفمبر 2006)

استفدت كثيرا

بفكرة رائعة وجديدة
تفتح افاق لكل مهندس
ان يطلق العنان لتفكيره وخياله
لتقديم الابداع والاضافة التقنية
في كل المجالات الهندسية

اشكر اخونا الفاضل العرندس
واشكر اخونا الفاضل احمد عماد
على روح التعاون والاصرار على الوصول للحقيقة
بحوار هاديء ومتحضر 

ودمتم بكل خير


----------



## AHMAD_EMAD (24 نوفمبر 2006)

المهندس mina انت مهندس مدني ولا ميكانيكا عموما انطلق ولو احتجت حاجة في مدني أنا اعرف ناس كتير في مدني 
الأخ المشرف العرندس ماذا لو أضفنا قسم عن المشاريع ولكن ليست مسميات فقط وانما كل من لديه مشروع حتي لو بسيط ومشروح كل خطوات عمله يضيفه مثل الأخ الذي اضاف wind turbine اصنعها بنفسك اعتقد سيكون شيء رائع 

VOLKSWAGEN's NEW CAR EXPERIENCE 
Thursday, 11 May 2006 





The 2 photos above were taken at Volkswagen's new storage facility in Wolfsburg, Germany. The actual space that the facility occupies is approximately only 20% of a comparable facility with the traditional design that is used primarily in the US. Not only is the German structure less expensive to build, but vehicles are also "retrieved" in less time and without the potential of being damaged by an attendant. Collecting your new car is an event in itself. "In a fully automated procedure, your new car is brought down to you from one of the 20-story Car Towers. Large signboards in the Customer Center show you when your turn has come. Then, you're handed the keys, your picture is taken, the glass doors open and your brand-new car appears. You're all set to go". Also, check out the transparent factory in Dresden by Billy T


----------



## minajim (28 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي احمد عماد انا في السنة الاخيرة هندسة ميكانيكية .....واقصد ان هذا مشروع تخرجي من الجهة الميكانيكية من حيث رفع السيارة وتدويرها ووضعها في مكانها........واذا اسطتعت مساعدتي فلك جزيل الشكر.......


----------



## aoa_2000 (29 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## العرندس (28 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخي الكريم aoa_2000

نحن بحاجه إلى معلومات حول الصور التي رفعتها 

في أي دول العالم .. وماهية المبنى الذي تقبع به السيارات .. وكيف تم رفعها .. 

ولك جزيل الشكر على هذه الصور التي تبعث بالتساؤل 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (29 ديسمبر 2006)

أشكرم جميعا كل الشكر على الحوار الهادف ..


----------



## وليد يوسف (30 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخوة الأعزاء ، 

أرى الموضوع وقد أثار إهتمام الكثيرين وكثر حوله النقاش بإبداء الأراء ، الموضوع ببساطة هو عبارة عن تكنولوجيا مواقف السيارات الأوتوماتيكية (Automated Parking Systems) وقد طبقت هذه التكنولوجيا منذ أربعينيات القرن الماضي بداءأ من تايوان واليابان طبقا للظروف التالية:

1- في المدن القديمة أو المزدحمة في وقت كثرت به السيارات وصغرت به المساحات .
2- في الأماكن التي يرتفع بها سعر الأرض بحيث يمكن وضع ثلاثة أضعاف عدد السيارات بنفس المساحة بالمقارنة مع المواقف العادية .

ومن فوائد هذه التكنولوجيا:

1- إختصار المساحة للسيارة الواحدة: حيث يلزم السيارة بالكراج العادي 75 متر مكعب يضاف لها مايلزم للسيارة للمناورة والنزول والصعود بينما في هذا النظام لا يلزم سوى 36 متر مكعب فقط وليس هناك حاجة لمساحة إضافية للمناورة لأن السيارة يتم وضعها مياكنيكا .
2- إختصار الأيدي العاملة : حيث لا يلزم لهذا النوع من المواقف أي عمالة حيث أنها كليا أتوماتيكية
3- توفير مصاريف الإنارة : حيث أن السيارات لا تحتاج لإنارة في التخزين .
4- توفير مصاريف الأمن والحماية: لآن موقع التخزين لايدخلة بشر
5-مرونة في التصميم: حيث يمكن تصميم النظام حسب ظروف الموقع ، تحت وفوق البناء وأحيانا بالدوران خلف المبني وبأشكال متعددة . 

من مساويء هذا النظام:

1- المدة التي تنقل بها السيارة من سائقها لموقعها والعكس لاتصلح لأماكن كالسينما والمسرح مثلا ... حيث يخرج اصحاب السيارات بوقت واحد لأن السيارة الواحدة بأفضل الأنظمة تحتاج إلى دقيقتين في كل إتجاه . 
2- تكاليفه التنفيذية مرتفعة نسبية إذ تبدأ من 8000 دولار كحد أدنى للسيارة الواحدة دون ثمن الأرض كما أن تكاليف الصيانة في دول غير صناعية قد تكون مرتفعة جدا .

وهناك عددا كبيرا من الأنظمة التي تناسب كل ظرف من الظروف وعلى من يحتاج إلى هكذا نظام اللجوء إلى إستشاريين قبل مراسلة أي شركة صانعة لأنها ستسعى إلى تسويق منتجها بعيدا ظروف وإحتياجات المشتري .

هذا ويمكن تصميم نظام خاص للسكن الفاخر إذ يمكن نقل السيارة في عمارة متعددة الطبقات إلى سكن صاحبها تمام كما لو كان في فيلا خاصة .


----------



## Monaco (8 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
اخواني الكرام , احيكم من مدينة Wolfsburg المدينة التى فيها هذا المبنى , واسمحولي لكي ازودكم بالمعلومات الدقيقة بخصوص هذا الموضوع.
هذا المبني هو في مدينة فولفسبورغ المدينة التي فيها مصنع فولكسفاكن. وهذا المبنى اسمهه Autostadtوهو جزء من معرض للسيارات وتعرض فيه جميع الماركات التابعة ل Volkswagen مثل Audi , Skoda , Seat ,Bentley , Lamborghini ويفتح المعرض ابوابه من الصباح لاستقبال الزوار والاطلاع على احدث الصيحات في تكنلوجيا السيارات.
ان طالب في هندسة السيارات المرحلة الاخيرة وحاليا اعمل في دورة تدريبية في مصنع فولكس واكن . ان هذا المصنع هو اكبر مصنع للسيارات في اورب وينتج باليوم 3000 سيارة من نوع Golf و Touaran . اما بخصوص المصنع الزجاجي التابع لشركة فولكس واكن هو موجود في مدينة Dresden والتي يصنع فيها سيارة ال Phaeton.

هذا الرابط هو الموقع الذي فيه المبنى 
http://www.autostadt.de/portal/site/www/
وتصتطيعون للاطلاع على المزيد من الصور في google بمجرد كتابة Autostadt .

وعند كتابة Phaton مع Dresdes في google يوجد المزيد عن صور المصنع الزجاجي.

مع تحياتي الى جميع السادة المشرفين والمسوؤلين في هذا الموقع الرائع الذي هو بمثابة بنك للمعلومات الهندسية .

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

آلان الخفاف - المانيا - مدينة فولفسبورغ


----------



## Monaco (9 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
اخواني الكرام , احيكم من مدينة Wolfsburg المدينة التى فيها هذا المبنى , واسمحولي لكي ازودكم بالمعلومات الدقيقة بخصوص هذا الموضوع.
هذا المبني هو في مدينة فولفسبورغ المدينة التي فيها مصنع فولكسفاكن. وهذا المبنى اسمهه Autostadtوهو جزء من معرض للسيارات وتعرض فيه جميع الماركات التابعة ل Volkswagen مثل Audi , Skoda , Seat ,Bentley , Lamborghini ويفتح المعرض ابوابه من الصباح لاستقبال الزوار والاطلاع على احدث الصيحات في تكنلوجيا السيارات.
ان طالب في هندسة السيارات المرحلة الاخيرة وحاليا اعمل في دورة تدريبية في مصنع فولكس واكن . ان هذا المصنع هو اكبر مصنع للسيارات في اورب وينتج باليوم 3000 سيارة من نوع Golf و Touaran . اما بخصوص المصنع الزجاجي التابع لشركة فولكس واكن هو موجود في مدينة Dresden والتي يصنع فيها سيارة ال Phaeton.

هذا الرابط هو الموقع الذي فيه المبنى 
http://www.autostadt.de/portal/site/www/
وتصتطيعون للاطلاع على المزيد من الصور في google بمجرد كتابة Autostadt .

وعند كتابة Phaton مع Dresdes في google يوجد المزيد عن صور المصنع الزجاجي.

مع تحياتي الى جميع السادة المشرفين والمسوؤلين في هذا الموقع الرائع الذي هو بمثابة بنك للمعلومات الهندسية .

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

آلان الخفاف - المانيا - مدينة فولفسبورغ


----------



## سجاد العراقي (3 أكتوبر 2007)

صور رائعه وموضوع رائع .


----------

